# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Большое начинается с малого

## Alex

*17 февраля — День спонтанного проявления доброты (Random Acts of Kindness Day). 
Это одна из недавних инициатив международных благотворительных организаций. Праздник имеет общемировое значение и празднуется вне зависимости от гражданства, национальности и религиозных убеждений.*

В этот день, нужно стараться быть добрым ко всем, и не просто добрым, а добрым безгранично и бескорыстно. Немногие в наше неспокойное время способны на такой «подвиг» – в состоянии усталости и раздражения от насущных забот мы все чаще равнодушно проходим мимо чужих проблем, пока они не коснуться нас самих. И тогда мы ищем поддержку и участие у людей, для которых «бескорыстная помощь», «милосердие» и «отзывчивость» не просто слова, а смысл жизни, ставший призванием. Спонтанная доброта – это на самом деле легко. И случайно найденный этот рассказ – тому подтверждение.

_«Ранее утро… международный женский день. Будильник зазвенел и, даже не успев как следует начать свою песню, умолк под натиском моего пальца. Я быстро оделся, тихо прикрыв входную дверь, направился на базар. Ещё за неделю до этого решил: никаких роз, только весенние цветы… праздник же весенний.
Оставив на стоянке машину, поспешил к центральному входу. Погода была далеко не весенней. Холодный ветер так и норовил забраться под куртку. Подняв воротник и опустив в него как можно ниже голову, я приближался к торговым рядам. Перед входом стояла огромная корзина с очень красивыми цветами. Это были мимозы. Да, от них действительно веяло весной.

— Кто продавец? — спросил я, пряча замерзшие руки в карманы. 
— А ты, сынок, подожди, она отошла ненадолго, щас вернётся, — сказала женщина, торговавшая по соседству солёными огурцами.
Я встал в сторонке. Закурил и даже начал улыбаться, когда представил, как обрадуются мои женщины, увидев это весеннее чудо. Напротив меня стоял старик. Сейчас не могу сказать, что именно, но в его облике меня что-то привлекло. Старомодный плащ фасона 1965 года, заштопанный, но чистый. Такие же старые наутюженные брюки. Ботинки начищены до зеркального блеска, только это не могло скрыть их возраста. Его лицо было обычным лицом пожилого человека, вот только во взгляде улавливалось что-то непреклонное и гордое.
Деда трясло от холода, его руки были синего цвета. Но он стоял на ветру и ждал. Наблюдая за этим измученным бедностью и старостью человеком, который явно стесняется своего нынешнего положения, почувствовал тяжесть на сердце.
Наконец-то к корзине подошла продавец.
Старик робким шагом подошел к ней, я остался чуть позади него.
— Хозяюшка… милая, а сколько стоит одна веточка мимозы? — дрожащими от холода губами спросил дед.
— Так, а ну, пошел, алкаш, попрошайничать надумал, давай вали, а то… — прорычала продавщица на пожилого человека.
— Миленькая, я не алкаш, и не пью я вообще, мне бы одну веточку… Сколько она стоит? — тихо оправдывался старик.
Я заметил, что у деда в глазах появились слёзы…
— Дочка, ты просто скажи, сколько стоит, — так же тихо повторил он.
— Ладно, для тебя пятерка — ветка, — с ехидной улыбкой изрекла женщина. 

Старик вытащил дрожащую руку из кармана, на его ладони лежали три бумажки по рублю.
— Извини, хозяюшка, у меня есть только три рубля, может, найдёшь для меня веточку за трояк? 
Я увидел его глаза. До сих пор никогда не видел столько тоски и боли в глазах мужчины. Его трясло от холода и унижения, как лист бумаги на ветру.
— На три тебе найти, алкаш? Щас найду.
Она нагнулась к корзине, долго в ней ковырялась…
— На, держи, беги к своей алкашке, дари, — дико захохотало чудовище в женском обличии.
В синей от холода руке деда я увидел ветку мимозы, она была сломана посередине. Он пытался второй рукой придать этой ветке божеский вид, но она, не желая слушать его, перегибалась пополам, и цветы смотрели в землю… На руку деда упала слеза… Он стоял, держа в руке поломанный цветок, и плакал. И вдруг я представил на месте этого старика и его женщины своего рано умершего отца и сильно в последнее время постаревшую маму. Комок подступил к горлу. Больше сдерживать себя я не мог.
— Слышишь, что же ты делаешь? – начал я, пытаясь сохранить остатки спокойствия и не ударить продавщицу.
Видимо, в моих глазах было что-то такое, от чего она как-то побледнела и даже уменьшилась в росте. Она просто смотрела на меня, как мышь на удава, и молчала.
— Дед, а ну, подожди, — сказал я, взяв деда за руку.
— Ты, дрянь, сколько стоит твоё ведро, отвечай быстро и внятно, чтобы я не напрягал слух, — еле слышно, но очень внятно прошипел я.
— Э… а… ну… я не знаю, — промямлила продавец.
— Я последний раз у тебя спрашиваю, сколько стоит ведро!?
— Наверное, 200.
Все это время дед непонимающе смотрел то на меня, то на нее. Я кинул ей под ноги купюру, вытащил цветы и протянул их старику.
— На, отец, бери и иди поздравляй свою жену.
Слёзы, одна за другой, покатились по морщинистым щекам деда. Он мотал головой и плакал, просто молча плакал. Он продолжал мотать головой в знак отказа, а второй рукой прикрывал свою поломанную ветку.
— Хорошо, отец, пошли вместе, — сказал я и взял деда под руку.
— Мне на автостанцию.
Я нёс цветы, старик свою поломанную ветку. Мы шли молча. По дороге я купил торт и бутылку вина. И тут вспомнил, что забыл о цветах для своих девчонок.
— Отец, послушай меня внимательно. У меня есть деньги, а тебе с поломанной веткой идти к жене негоже, сегодня же Восьмое марта, бери цветы, вино и торт и иди к ней, поздравляй. 
У деда задрожали губы и хлынули слезы,… Они текли по его щекам и падали на плащ.

- Мы… мы… 45 лет вместе… Она заболела…. Я не мог её оставить сегодня без подарка, — тихо сказал дед, — Спасибо тебе...
Больше я на это смотреть не мог, чувствуя, что у самого наворачиваются слезы, буквально силой впихнул деду в руки покупки и пошел в обратную сторону. Я уходил и благодарил старика. Теперь я знал, что первой женщиной, которую поздравлю сегодня, будет моя мама»._

Такая вот грустная история.… О любви, о хамстве, о сострадании, о добре… История, которая заставляет вспомнить о тех, кто нуждается в любви и заботе. Это, конечно, в первую очередь, наши близкие.… Все разные и такие похожие. Милые, добрые, славные. Временами – ворчащие и брюзжащие, ругающие погоду, врачей, правительство, порядки. Но, несмотря ни на что, любимые нами. Помните о них, ведь им так необходимы ваше внимание и любовь. Доброта начинается с малого. И делать это малое необходимо и вчера, и сегодня, и завтра.

----------

